# Europe Forum > Travelling & Living in Europe > Benelux >  Where should I park a car during Binche Festival?

## makasuya

I will visit to see Binche festival next Feb from Dinant by car.
But I knew that parking in Binche is not available during the festival.

So maybe I have to take free shuttle from villages near Binche.

Biche Tourisme says;
It is quite difficult to park in the street of Binche during the Carnival.Then,we suggest you to use the shuttle service or to take the train to go to Binche.


Free Shuttle
The city of Binche sets up a free shuttle service on Sunday 15th of February,from 1 pm until midnight.There will be a shuttle every 30 minutes in every municipality of Binche:Ressaix,Peronnes_lez Binche,Buvrinnes,Level-Trahegnies,Bray et Buvrinnes.


The return journey will leave from the Place des Droits de l’homie every 30 minutes.

My question is which municipality is recommend to park a car?
Also if you know the parking place,please let me know.

Thank you. 

Masa

----------

